# New Accutron Addition To The Collection



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

So, I saw this on the 'Bay a couple of weeks ago, put in a bid at the opening bid price and promptly forgot about it ... until I won it! Got it for less than $20USD, including shipping!!!

It's an old Accutron retail counter display -- here it is, with me imagining what it might have looked like in 1971 (since all the watches in the photo are N0 or N1 dates.)





The watch box wasn't part of the display -- I simply figured, based on the space provided, that it was logical that a boxed watch would have been presented in that space ...

Just having a bit of fun with my new toy and thought I'd share! :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very nice....I love stuff like this. :thumbsup:


----------



## MrJones (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice N0 day/date. Is it inox with white dial or gold with cream dial? Can't quite make it out on my phone.


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

MrJones said:


> Nice N0 day/date. Is it inox with white dial or gold with cream dial? Can't quite make it out on my phone.


If you're asking about the 'sputnik' (or 'claw', depending) in the middle, it's GP with cream dial; if it's the Mk II Astronaut in the box, it's S/S with a light gold dial.

I took these photos with a new Olympus VG190 camera that I just picked up, so I'm sure I'll get better with my photos as well!


----------



## MrJones (Aug 24, 2014)

The sputnik. I love those!


----------



## Magnetchief (Jul 19, 2013)

I like it, mind if I share the photo with some fellow collectors?


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Not at all -- please feel free!


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

How did I miss that? That is so cool, great find.


----------

